# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Guadiana >  Presa de Esparragalejo 6-VIII-2011

## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Ayer, después de mi visita a Mérida, de la que subí fotos en el hilo de Guadiana por Mérida, me acercé a la vecina localidad de Esparragalejo, y su presa. Como presentación, os recomiendo que leáis la página 12 del documento que ya subí en el hilo de presas más antiguas, ya que en su página 13 explica la historia de esta presa. El enlace es el siguiente:

http://www.seprem.com/paginas/Seccio...LREDEDORES.pdf

A continuación os copio lo referente a la presa de Esparragalejo, a excepción de la fotografía de los restos del acueducto romano sitos en esa localidad, ya que no me deja hacerlo:

"Presa de Esparragalejo. Coordenadas 38º57'00" N y 6º26'10" W. Instituto Geográfico y Catastral,
1/50.000, nº 777 Mérida. Altitud 240 m.

Situado a menos de 8 km al oeste de Mérida, el pueblo se desarrolló sobre el emplazamiento de
un antiguo dominio romano, exactamente a medio camino de un pantano rural y de la villa asociada.
Esta presa está alimentada por las aguas del arroyo de la Albuera. La presa, conocida desde hace
tiempo, prácticamente no ha dejado de utilizarse hasta nuestros días. Ha sufrido a lo largo de su
dilatada vida varias reparaciones, la última en 1959, dentro del marco del plan Badajoz. Actualmente
una construcción moderna envuelve la obra antigua, transformando radicalmente el aspecto de lo que
fue una importante presa (1.970 m3). Originariamente estuvo reforzada, en su cara externa, por 13
contrafuertes unidos por bóvedas. Mide 320 m de largo, 2'20 de ancho y 5'60 m de alto. Se trata en
líneas generales de un muro rectilíneo con ligero abombamiento en su parte central, formando un
ángulo obtuso donde el vértice coincide con una torre de desagüe de fondo. Un estudio realizado en
1934, ha revelado, igualmente, la existencia de al menos un aliviadero lateral. Esta obra ha sido
considerada durante algún tiempo como parte integrante del sistema de abastecimiento de agua a la
Mérida romana45, lo que no es el caso. La villa a la que se le asocia está situada, aguas abajo, a 1'5 km,
sobre la ribera izquierda del Albuera. Los casi 150.000 m3 de agua almacenada servían principalmente
para regar un terreno de más o menos 3 km, en dirección al Guadiana, hasta la calzada a Olisipo.
También se utilizaba para aprovisionar de agua a la villa, fundamentalmente las termas (aún visibles
parte de sus restos). No muy lejos del embalse se aprecian los restos de un acueducto (figura 6), sobre
más de 50 m en dirección al pueblo, al que atravesaría, para dirigirse a la villa. Se conserva un arco
completo (1 m x 0'60 m y 1'90 m de luz), sin el canal. La construcción es robusta y cuidada, realizada
en aparejo."

En los siguientes mensajes os subiré el reportaje fotográfico que hice.

----------


## Los terrines

Empiezo a subir fotos de esta presa, que llaman Charca grande de Esparragalejo:









Aquí se ve el aliviadero de la presa actual:



Y aquí varias imágenes de los modernos contrafuertes:











Continúo en el siguiente mensaje.

----------


## Los terrines

Sigo con las últimas instantáneas:









Esto es lo único que no tenía aspecto de ser del pasado siglo XX:













Esto es todo, muchas gracias por la atención, y un cordial saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

Gracias por la info, el enlace y las imagenes, Los Terrines.
Para haber sido reforzada con nuevos contrafuertes, parece que el agua se sigue filtrando copiosamente. Por lo demas, se le ve con bastante agua, dentro de su capacidad.
Un saludo

----------

